# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Giảm giá 20%cho tất cả các tour du lịch hàng ngày !!

## chaupro

Tour khởi hành hàng ngày cực kì thú vị với mức giá
 khuyễn mãi hấp dẫn chưa từng có :
 - HÀ NỘI -  DU THUYỀN VỊNH HẠ LONG
 Thời gian : 2 ngày / 1 đêm , Khởi hành : hàng ngày 
   BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 KHÁCH
 DU THUYỀN	GIÁ TOUR ( VNĐ )	PHÒNG ĐƠN
 Tàu Superior	1.395.000 VNĐ	357.000 VNĐ
 Tàu Deluxe	1.750.000 VNĐ	420.000 VNĐ
 - HÀ NỘI - TUẦN CHÂU - HẠ LONG - CÁT BÀ 
 Thời gian : 3 Ngày 2 đêm , khởi hành : hàng ngày.
 BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 KHÁCH
 KHÁCH SẠN  	GIÁ TOUR ( VNĐ )	PHÒNG ĐƠN
 Tiêu chuẩn 3 sao 	2.295.000 VNĐ	715.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách ghép lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - HÀ NỘI – VỊNH HẠ LONG – ĐẢO CÁT BÀ 
 Thời gian : 2 ngày / 1 đêm , Khởi hành : hàng ngày 
 BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 KHÁCH
 KHÁCH SẠN	GIÁ TOUR VNĐ	PHÒNG ĐƠN
 Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao	1.550.000 VNĐ	400.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách ghép lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - HÀ NỘI - VỊNH HẠ LONG -  CÁT BÀ.
 Thời gian : 3 ngày /2 đêm , Khởi hành : hàng ngày 
 BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 KHÁCH
 LOẠI DỊCH VỤ 	GIÁ TOUR ( VNĐ )	PHÒNG ĐƠN
 Khách sạn 2 sao	2.065.000 VNĐ	525.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao	2.295.000 VNĐ	798.000 VNĐ
 Ngủ đêm trên tàu	2.250.000 VNĐ	715.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách ghép lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - HÀ NỘI -  KHÁM PHÁ VỊNH HẠ LONG
 Thời gian : 2 ngày / 1 đêm , Khởi hành : hàng ngày 
   BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 KHÁCH
 KHÁCH SẠN	GIÁ TOUR ( VNĐ )	PHÒNG ĐƠN
 Khách sạn 3 sao
 (Tuần Châu / Hạ Long )	1.350.000 VNĐ	315.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách ghép lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - DU LỊCH HÀ NỘI NGÀN NĂM VĂN HIẾN 
 Thời gian : 1 ngày , khởi hành : Hàng ngày .
 GIÁ TRỌN GÓI : 550.000 VNĐ / 1 KHÁCH
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách ghép lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - HÀ NỘI – CHÙA HƯƠNG – HÀ NỘI 
 Thời gian : 1 ngày , khởi hành : Hàng ngày .
 GIÁ TRỌN GÓI : VNĐ / 1 KHÁCH
 CÁP TREO	GIÁ TOUR 
 Không bao gồm cáp treo	550.000 VNĐ
 Cáp treo 1 chiều	625.000 VNĐ
 Cáp treo khứ hồi 	685.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách ghép lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - KHÁM PHÁ CẢNH ĐẸP CỦA VỊNH HẠ LONG 
 Thời gian : 1 ngày , khởi hành : Hàng ngày .
 GIÁ TRỌN GÓI : VNĐ / 1 KHÁCH
 LOẠI TOUR 	GIÁ TOUR
 Tour Tiêu Chuẩn	550.000 VNĐ
 Tour Deluxe , ( Ăn tốt hơn, Kayaking)	650.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách ghép lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH HOA LƯ – TAM CỐC
 Thời gian : 1 ngày , khởi hành : Hàng ngày .
 GIÁ TRỌN GÓI : 550.000 VNĐ / 1 KHÁCH
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách ghép lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - TOUR KHÁM PHÁ SÔNG HỒNG
 Thời gian : 1 Ngày, khởi hành : thứ 7, CN hàng tuần
 GIÁ : 550.000 VNĐ / 1 KHÁCH
 Giá bao gồm  : tiền tàu, HDV, Bảo hiểm, ăn trưa,  vé thắng cảnh
 Giá không gồm : VAT , Các chi phí phát sinh .
 - HÀ NỘI  - LÀO CAI - SAPA - CHỢ BẮC HÀ 
 Thời gian : 3 đêm /2 ngày , khởi hành : thứ 7 hàng tuần .
 GIÁ TOUR GHÉP LẺ  ( VNĐ/1 KHÁCH )
 Khách sạn 2 sao , tàu khoang 6 nằm mềm ĐH	2.280.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , tàu khoang 6 nằm mềm ĐH 	2.540.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , tàu khoang 4 nằm mềm ĐH	2.780.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - HÀ NỘI –  LÀO CAI - SAPA – BẮC HÀ
 Thời gian : 4 đêm / 3 ngày , khởi hành Thứ 6 hàng tuần .
 GIÁ TOUR GHÉP LẺ  ( VNĐ/1 KHÁCH )
 Khách sạn 2 sao , khoang 6 điều hòa nằm mềm	2.776.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , khoang 6 điều hòa nằm mềm	3.236.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , khoang 4 điều hòa nằm mềm	3.475.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - HÀ NỘI  - LÀO CAI - SAPA - HÀ KHẨU
 Thời gian : 3 đêm /2 ngày , khởi hành : Hàng ngày .
 GIÁ TOUR GHÉP LẺ  ( VNĐ/1 KHÁCH )
 Khách sạn 2 sao , tàu khoang 6 nằm mềm ĐH	2.205.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , tàu khoang 6 nằm mềm ĐH 	2.465.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , tàu khoang 4 nằm mềm ĐH	2.705.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - HÀ NỘI –  LÀO CAI - SAPA – HÀ KHẨU 
 Thời gian : 4 đêm / 3 ngày , khởi hành 19/10/2012  – 22/10/2012  .
 GIÁ TOUR GHÉP LẺ  ( VNĐ/1 KHÁCH )
 Khách sạn 2 sao , Khoang 6 nằm mềm điều hòa	2.680.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , Khoang 6 nằm mềm điều hòa	3.140.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , Khoang 4 nằm mềm điều hòa	3.380.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI - SAPA - HÀ NỘI 
 Thời gian : 3 đêm /2 ngày , khởi hành : Hàng ngày
 GIÁ TOUR GHÉP LẺ  ( VNĐ/1 KHÁCH )
 Khách sạn 2 sao , khoang 6 điều hòa nằm mềm	2.110.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , khoang 6 điều hòa nằm mềm	2.365.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , khoang 4 điều hòa nằm mềm	2.615.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn )
 - HÀ NỘI –  LÀO CAI - SAPA – HÀ NỘI 
 Thời gian : 4 đêm / 3 ngày , khởi hành 19/10/2012 – 22/10/2012  .
 GIÁ TOUR GHÉP LẺ  ( VNĐ/1 KHÁCH )
 Khách sạn 2 sao , tàu Khoang 6 nằm mềm ĐH	2.596.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , tàu Khoang 6 nằm mềm ĐH	3.056.000 VNĐ
 Khách sạn 3 sao , tàu Khoang 4 nằm mềm ĐH	3.296.000 VNĐ
 ( Giá trên áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn 

 Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ để đặt tour : 

 Vu Duc Tuyen 
 Tour Operator ( Mr ) 
 Mobile : 01636 587 555
 Yahoo/skype : dulichsenxanh_dieuhanh
 Email : tuyen.vuduc@greenlotustravel.com
 --------------------------------------------------------------
 CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ SEN XANH
 Add : Tầng 3 , số 76 Đốc Ngữ ,Liễu Giai ,Ba Đình , Hà Nội 
 Tel : 04- 37475728 Nhánh 01- 04 / 04-3247 3296 ; Fax : 04.37475736 
 Website : Green Lotus Travel ;Green Lotus Travel

----------

